# Having trouble getting pregnancy support drugs prescription



## redbutterfly (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

I underwent ICSI with donor eggs a couple of weeks ago abroad. I got my BFP this week. I'm starting to run low on the oestrogen and progesterone, and obviously without these I'll loose the baby. I'm having a little difficulty getting a prescription from the clinic, and what with the Easter holidays I'm worrying if I will get the drugs i need. Hopefully it will all get resolved, but I need a backup plan.

Having looked at the online pharmacies, I need to have a valid prescription, so I can't just buy them. My question is will I be able to get my GP or a walk-in centre to give me a prescription? I don't care if I have to pay private prices, I just care about having the drugs I need. I'm just worried the doc won't help me because I had treatment abroad.

Anyone have this experience or any suggestions?

Many thanks,

RB


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

This happens all the time with treatment abroad. Either not enough on prescription, difficult to get a prescription or the drug brands are not available in the UK.

Firstly, did you have treatment in an EEA country?
What drugs are you on exactly and what dose?
When are you going to run out?

A doctor in this country has no obligation to prescribe any medication for you if it is not their specialist area of expertise. If it is not their specialty and they are not happy to prescribe they can decline, because if writing a prescription for you they take full medicolegal responsibility for the effects it has on you and the baby. It is worth asking though.

If you can get a prescription from the clinic and it is an EEA doctor then you will be able to get it dispensed in the UK, as long as the pharmacist is happy that they doctor is valid and this may be difficult to determine. It has to be an original prescription legally with all the correct details and a proper signature.

Some on line pharmacies have affiliation with fertility doctors who will countersign prescriptions to make them legal in the UK e.g. if you have had treatment in a non EEA country or there is problems verifying an EEA prescription. I think Fertility2u is one. There is a charge.

The other option is to approach a private IVF clinic in the UK and ask them to write a prescription.
I know the London Womens clinic is one that may provide the service, but they will charge you £65 per prescription just to write it.

Finally, if things are really critically low with your supplies, you can walk into a pharmacy and ask the pharmacist whether they would be prepared to supply you with an ''emergency supply at the request of a patient''. Take your medication and any paperwork/old copies of prescription/protocol with you. A pharmacist has the legal right to supply you with 5 days of medication if you are in a critical situation and have no alternative, as long as they are confident that there is an immediate need for the medication, it has been previously prescribed for you by a doctor from the UK or EEA and you have all the details. You will be charged a private fee. If they are unhappy with any of the details, like a GP they also have the right to decline.

Hope this helps.


----------



## redbutterfly (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Hazel,

Thanks for the info. It's the progesterone and oestrogen that I have to take for the first 12 weeks. Treatment was non-EU. It sounds like the fact I was treated abroad is likely to be a problem. 

Anyway, I've got a couple of weeks supply, so I'm sure I'll get it sorted in time, just with the bank holidays and a trip away from home the week after next, I don't won't to leave it to late to sort out!

I'm happy once I have the prescription I can get it dispensed. 

I have also had a suggestion to use the services of a private walk-in doctor. I didn't know such things existed! But I guess they might not be happy to help either.

Thanks for the advice, it's helpful to know where I stand.

RB


----------

